# MBH's Foster Blog



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 3, 2007)

I thought since I have so many fosters come andgo, some stay with me months, some stay for under 24 hours, that I'dstart a foster blog so everyone could stay in one area. At the moment,I am currently fostering two buns, picking up a third (male) tonight,and getting a fourth (male)on Thursday. However, I will bedown to two on Friday, since my females are leaving. I'll be left withtwo fosterboys on Friday. My house is filled with too muchtestosterone, I have all male bunnies!

So, here's the girls. Trixie is a female chinchilla minilop, and Lily is a female chinchilla.

Below are some pictures of Trixie and Lily. My boys will be in the second post.

First, *Lily:*

















*



*

*



*

Next, we have *Trixie:*


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 3, 2007)

Okay, on to the boys!

Buck was given to the rescue in thebeginning of March. He found wandering a neighborhood and was given toWildlife and Fisheries of Louisiana because they thought he was a wildrabbit. He's not, though he acts it sometimes. Buck's a psycho rabbitand a big biter. So, he's coming to be fostered with me until he can be(hopefully soon) adopted out. We're not sure of his breed, obviously amix. So here's Buck! These are his Petfinder photo's, I'll have someupdated ones as soon as he arrives.

On a side note, I'm getting my other male foster as soon as he's handedover to the rescue. Should be Thursday, but could be as soon astomorrow. Can't wait! Photo's when he arrives.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 3, 2007)

Ohh I like this. Now give me pictures of Thumper!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow, Lily really looks like maherwoman's Maisie!

________
Nadia


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 3, 2007)

Jade, I'll get some pics of Thumper up in his blog as soon as I take some new ones. 

HoneyPot, doesn't Lily look so much like Maisie?? It's shocking, just like Trixie looks like Chance.

I kinda sorta see where Buck looks like Pebbles, just because of thewild coloring. Of course, he has longer ears and a white neck, so notreally... but somewhat close!


----------



## binkies (Apr 3, 2007)

Buck looks like Tulla!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 3, 2007)

OMG, he does!

I just talked to my friend and I may be picking Buck up tomorrow. We'retrying to decide if she should get him neutered before coming here toget it over with, or do it later and I'll drop him off one morning. Soit may be like Friday before I get him if we neuter him, or tomorrow ifwe don't. Was hoping it'd be tonight, but she got off work late andwon't be home in time.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Aw......cute rabbits. Its great that you'restarting a thread for your fosters- a way of remembering them sortof....and sharing them with the forum.

That's too bad you're losing the girls so soon - but hey - at least your arms won't be empty...you'll have THE BOYS!

My boys are almost always more loving than my girls.

I'm sure you'll enjoy them all.....keep the pics coming! 

Peg


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 3, 2007)

Okay, the more I hear about Buck, the more I don't want him. :shock:

Anyways, the rescue is handing him over to me because he can't standbeing in a cage, and needs to be outside a lot. He's also mean, andhe's a biter. Basically he acts like a wild rabbit.

Umm, yay. We're hoping the neuter will calm his crazy little butt down,along with getting to run around a lot once he gets here.

*Mutters something about always getting the crazies*

Pics to come soon! Still waiting for the form to come in on the other foster. Hopefully he'll be a bit more milder tempered.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 3, 2007)

He sounds like a handful! Kudo's to you for agreeing to try to help him assimilate.

Is it just me or do most lop rabbits look mad all the time?


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't think its just you - but I have two lopgirls that I swear all the time look like they've gotten into mischiefand are trying to keep me from finding out.

And Puck?

He always looked like he was looking for trouble....ah....fun.

But yeah, I have had some that look mad all the time.*

wax32 wrote: *


> Is it just me or do most lop rabbits look mad all the time?


----------



## wax32 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hehe! I have never seen one in person,being brand bew to rabbits and all... maybe it's just the picturespeople take.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 4, 2007)

Love it!!!:colors: I still have Chance on my desktop in his Easter set up. Hee Hee.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 4, 2007)

I love that first picture of Lily - what a little princess!:kiss:


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 4, 2007)

How do you always get such great pictures? 
The rabbits are lovely, and it does sound like Buck will be a handful but if anyone can tame the beast, its you


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 4, 2007)

*Munchkin wrote: *


> How do you always get such great pictures?


Sports mode

Munchkin* wrote: *


> if anyone can tame the beast, its you



Thank you


----------



## binkies (Apr 5, 2007)

I agree! You will have that wild child turned into a lovebun in no time. You have such a great way with them.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 5, 2007)

I love the idea of the Fosters thread - a nice way to get to know who you're looking after, even if only for a short time.

I can't get over how like Maisie your Lily looks. Very sweetgirls. I am so glad that you are giving Buck a chance - theneuter will probably go a long way to calmong him, and i reckon you'llhave him turned around in no time 

Jan


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 5, 2007)

Buck's not here yet and won't be for a few daysat least, due to my newest unexpected foster that was surrendered thismorning. Also, Trixie is leaving out to go back to the rescue tomorrowbecause she has a pending adoption that should be picking her up soon. 

Here's my newest foster, at least for this weekend. Her name is Merri and she's a netherland dwarf.


----------



## binkies (Apr 5, 2007)

She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Haley (Apr 5, 2007)

I am so in love with her. It makes me sick herowner would give her up when she so desperately needs extra care andattention right now.

I really hope you guys are able to cure her head tilt. Its amazing howthese things can be helped with proper treatment. Did her previousowner even ever take her to the vet?

Seriously, you guys are the best for giving these babies a second chance.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 5, 2007)

Haley, she took her to the vet when she was 7weeks old (she's now 6 months) when she first started symptoms. We wereshocked to learned that the vet she brought herto was therescue's vet. She isn't the most knowledgeable vet and weonlyuse her for spays, neuters and minor problems (eye infections, ect). 

The vet said back then thatit was ear mites, gave her dropsand sent her on her way. The girl said the tilt just got worse fromthere, but I blame the owner for not seeking a second opinion orbringing the rabbit back to a vet -- whether it be that vet or another.Something more should've been done.


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 6, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> Haley, she took her to the vet when she was 7 weeks old(she's now 6 months) when she first started symptoms. We were shockedto learned that the vet she brought herto was the rescue'svet. She isn't the most knowledgeable vet and weonly use herfor spays, neuters and minor problems (eye infections, ect).
> 
> The vet said back then thatit was ear mites, gave her dropsand sent her on her way. The girl said the tilt just got worse fromthere, but I blame the owner for not seeking a second opinion orbringing the rabbit back to a vet -- whether it be that vet or another.Something more should've been done.




Woah that's terrible, I agree with you however, bad on the vets behalf,but shame shame shame on the owners behalf, If its getting worse whyleave it!!!
She's a cutey and in good hands now!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

I want her. I really do.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh my goodness, she is so cute!:hearts Poorlittle darling, how could anyone be so cruel, she deserves the bestcare, which I'm sure she'll get now.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 6, 2007)

She's a cutie and full of personality. Loves to get her head scratched and her ears rubbed.


----------



## Cutiebunny (Apr 6, 2007)

I think it is awful that a vet of all peopleshould not be able to tell that there is something wrong. If my Fidgetgets a sniffle I am on the phone panicking. I hope that it can besorted out but nevertheless she is so cute and fluffy and what awonderful coat? Do you know if she is in any discomfort? Looks quitesore!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

I really want her. I know I can't but I do.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 6, 2007)

Cutiebunny, I think in her cage, she's not inmuch pain. When being held however, she startles, and her neck turns tothe point I'm scared it's going to break. So I don't pick her up, I lether come out to me (which she does with only minor effort!) I thinkbeing held, it hurts her neck, but not in her cage.

She eats her hay (she's done devoured the entire pile from last night)and drinks just fine. She was even chewing on her wood block toys. Wethink she may have attempted a binky, but we're not sure. She did this'popcorn' move like guinea pigs do -- she jumped in the air but itlacked the twist and wiggle. Not sure what that was, but she lookedhappy and went back to her hay.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> Cutiebunny, I think in her cage, she's not in much pain.When being held however, she startles, and her neck turns to the pointI'm scared it's going to break. So I don't pick her up, I let her comeout to me (which she does with only minor effort!) I think being held,it hurts her neck, but not in her cage.




Throws them off balance. When holding Ringo I would roll a towel and put it under his neck. Give him alitte support.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 6, 2007)

Here's some photo's of Lily from her romp in the yard...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

Look at that queen. She looks so regal.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 6, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Look at that queen. She looks so regal.


Somewhere along the line, I think she truly believes she's a queen. :craziness


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> *JadeIcing wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Look at that queen. She looks so regal.
> ...




Lol she is.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 6, 2007)

She's precious! And, this was the mean bunny? Hhmm...:sunshine:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 6, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> And, this was the mean bunny?


Was? She still is mean. She's got on devil horns under that thick furof hers. She has her sweet moments, but she's still a gigantic itchwith a captial B! She bites hard too, little pirahna. :rollseyes


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

Stop complaining your just a slave.


----------



## binkies (Apr 6, 2007)

You have the most photogenic rabbits I have ever seen! I can't even begin to get that kind of quality pictures.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 6, 2007)

Here's some photo's of Merri taken just a fewminutes ago, and one video of me petting her (she CRAVES attention andhops into your lap for it!)


























And the video...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

God I really want her. Stop teasing me.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 6, 2007)

LOL Jade, not teasing on purpose, I promise.


----------



## binkies (Apr 6, 2007)

Ringo would love it! Someone just like him!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

Honestly that is whatI was thinking.

Check out this guy...

Filmore


----------



## binkies (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh he has been there a good while! Poor babies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes. Very unlikely he will get adopted.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah, he's a cutie, I just love the harli's.


----------



## binkies (Apr 6, 2007)

It's a shame that most people look over the handicap animals. I would take Filmore and your baby girl Danielle!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 6, 2007)

Amanda, I'm take Filmore too (if I had the room of course). He's a cutie pie and sounds like a total sweetie.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, tonight Merri got some new toys! FirstI'll show the toys, then pics of her with her new toys (along with picsof her eating hay, showing some tongue, and doing her version of a DBF).

I got her toys at the thrift store and toal, it was like $1. Yay forthrift stores! The Eyore from Winnie the Pooh is a big stuffed rattler,and soooo soft. I only paid a dime for the little pink bunny rattler, Iwas so excited when I found it! I was like, "OMG, perfect!" So yeah,I'm gettin' hyped over a rattler. 

On with the pics!

Here's all 3 of her new toys:






Here's a pic of the bunny rattler:





And here's pics of her!


----------



## Cutiebunny (Apr 7, 2007)

i have just watched the video and I must sawAWWWWWWWW. I hope a home is found for her and hopefully to someone thatknows a lot about bunnies and how to keep them and nows how to make thebunny comfortable when they have tilts like that. Please keep usposted...We will keep our fingers crossed for her. 



Love Andrea, Fidget, Rocket, Rowdy and Squeak xxxx


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 7, 2007)

My husband said if she was near we would takeher. How wrong is that. :XThe trip here would be stressfull.Bah. Just care for her. 

Spoke to the lady at the rescue, she said since it wasn't treated forso long the tilt may bepermant.Going to talk to myvet once you tell me the cause of the head-tilt.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 7, 2007)

Jade, we're still working on getting up enough money for the tests and treatment. We're just about there.

However, the rescue got together and has agreed to not put Merri up foradoption. Given her condition, none of us were comfortable sending heroff to anyone other than a volunteer or keeping her at the rescue. Inthe end, she is staying here with me and Wendy going in together tocontinue to care for her and her treatment -- so I'll never be alone indealing with her vet bills.

She may be getting a boyfriend eventually as well. A little hotot boyon the site named Willow. I picked him up from the pound months agoafter he was dumped. His estimated age is considered to be 'old', andhe only weighs a mere 1.4 pounds. He's also been sick since day one,and after lots of discussion, have deemed him not to be adopted out. 

So after he's better, we're going to have him neutered and decide whowill be housing him. We think it'd be a great idea to just stick himwith Merri once both are better -- we'll see.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 7, 2007)

Here's some pictures of Willow -- Merri's possible future-husband-to-be...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah more or less a sactuary bunnies. My rescue has that too cept they cover all vet bills.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 7, 2007)

Awww, coolies!

Well, we would too except the entire rescue is ran off donations andafter food, hay, supplies, spays and neuters, we have very little leftin the end. :?

We're hoping to have a bigger fund eventually, now that the rescue hasbecome so big. We're referred by nearly everyone in LA now, includingthe humane societies in most parishes, LA Wildlife and Fisheries, LSUVet School, and nearly any pet store. More well known = more donationsfor us to start putting away for big vet bills.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 7, 2007)

I know the feeling. We run off donations to.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 7, 2007)

Since I won't be home tomorrow (being dragged toa crawfish boil... I am so sick of crawfish :rollseyes) I thought I'djust give an update tonight on the foster kids.

Merri is doing wonderfully and has officially made herself at home. Sheabsolutely adores her new bunny rattler, and she is one hay-lovin'bunny! She happily passes up her pellets for her hay, and comes back tothe pellets later. Such a smartie! She is also officially binkying, andher little binkies are absolutely adorable! We've also learned thatshe's not a laid back bun, but rather a very exploring-loving bun whois so curious about everything and has to be petted by EVERYONE whocomes near her cage. She begs for nose rubs and head scratches. Can Ihave Spoiled for $200 please, Alex? 

Lily is doing about the same, but has learned to love head rubs andnose scratches THROUGH the bars of her cage. Just don't open that cage.Unlike when I first got her when she used to run when I got near hercage to feed her, she now begs for her food. But still attacks when youpour it in. :crazinessShe has her sweet moments, but they arefar and few, LOL.

And lastly, Trixie is GONE! Yay! Well, gone from me anyways. Trixie isback at the rescue, and her pending adoption fell through. However,happy news: She is now bonded to Rebel, the english spot neutered maleat the rescue. The bonding took about 3 minutes and after a littlehumping, it was grooming-binkying-kiss-me-now love at 2nd glance. Soyeah, she's quite happy and now her and Rebel are enjoying Rebel'sgigantic X-Pen home together outside. However, someone called today andis looking for a male/female neutered bonded pair and was interested inRebel! So Rebel and Trixie may be off to their new home soon.

That's all the news on the home front for now. Oh, since Merri is nowofficially mine (and I hate her name, BTW) I am going to quit updatingher in the foster blog and start her very own blog. Tomorrow.(Procrastination at its finest people!)


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 8, 2007)

Finally home! The 2 hour trip to the family'swas tedious, ugh. Crawfish was yummy though, and we finally just gothome a few minutes ago.

Happy Easter to everyone!

Foster news -- 

Lily got sponsered for her spay via a spay/neuter donation, and will go in for her spay on April 17th. Yay for Lily!

Also, Trixie and Rebel are doing wonderfully at the rescue thismorning, and are officially husband and wife. They are in love and wecouldn't be more thrilled. We're also thankful, the bonding took about3-4 whole minutes!


EDIT: Also, Willow is coming this week to meet Merri, I'm so thrilled.Tomorrow is his vet appointment to check for coccidia and his otherhealth problems. Update on that when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 8, 2007)

Glad all is well with them. Crawfish?:disgust

I am working on getting some shots in sports mode and the flash isn'tworking when it's on, making me mad:help. The regular shotsare brighter, but when I use sports mode, which I haven't used beforethey are dark, what gives?


----------



## binkies (Apr 8, 2007)

That is good news about Trixie and her husband.And also great news that Merri is getting spayed soon and on someoneelse's dime! Best of luck with Willow's checkup.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 9, 2007)

AngelNSnuffy, sports mode should work fine ifthe flash is working, however as far as darkness, sports mode worksbest when outdoors with natural light. Indoors, I always get darkerpictures too and I usually have to convert to auto mode instead to getthe lighter pics.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks sweetie! That answers my ?.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 9, 2007)

Here's a video of Merri I just took. It's mescratching her head, then I stop and she waits for more. So I scratchher some more and she stretches out in the middle of me doing it.

:inlove:

(Sorry the vid is dark, I'm using my point and shoot camera instead of my good one, and the lighting sucked)

http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i115/spookyjr/?action=view&amp;current=398ef0f1.flv


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 9, 2007)

Cool. Yeah, mine is a tad brighter, not much. Good one. I should just reload the darn thing.:X


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 9, 2007)

Me and the buns are headin' to bed for thenight. Before we go, here'stwo pictures of Merri posingpretty that I took just a minute ago.

Tomorrow, I'll update with some new photo's of Lily, and some photo'sof Willow when I go to the rescue to pick him up to bring to the vet'sin the morning. He won't look his handsom little self, he looksextremely bad right now because he is so sick. Prayers for our littleguy!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the pics! Check out my 3 new ones before you sign off.

ray:for Willow.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 9, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Check out my 3 new ones before you sign off.


*Runs to quickly check the pics* I'll reply in your blog.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh my, I love Willow, I really hope he's ok!!

And I'm really hoping Trixie and Rebel get adopted into a super home ray:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 9, 2007)

Back from the vet with Willow!

Well he's been having diarrhea for a week, and what I didn't know was,he had been having it off and on for a month and no one told me this.Well, I took him to the rescue's vet this morning and she did a fecaland said he had Coccidia and sent us on our merry way with some Albon.No instructions or anything. Fine.

Well, I was in town all day with him and he stayed in his carrier(which is huge compared to his little size!) and I noticed throughoutthe day how sick he looked. I never seen him much at the rescue, so Ireally didn't realize how bad he was. Well, around 2pm when I washeading for the drive back home, I noticed how cold he was, limp, andwas breathing VERY slowly. I rushed him to MY vet, and after some testshe said that he was extremely dehydrated, very malnourished, and thathis organs were failing. He was also anemic and his blood glucose wasvery low.

He also said on top of the very bad Coccidia he had Enteritis. He saidthat the rescue's vet (which I don't like anyways) neglected to tell usthat the Albon is very strong and will send him into kidney failure ifhe isn't extremely hydrated. Well, he was extremely dehydrated and thealbon was already causing his kidney's to fail! All in a matter ofhours. And I'm just so aggrivated that no one at the rescue who DID seehim everyday, like my friend, neglected to pick up on just how sick hewas and try to do anything about it.

Anyhoo, Willow is now on Albon 1x a day, Kaopectate - 1mL 3x a day,Simethicone - 0.3mL 3x a day, and he's on SubQ fluids with addedglucose - 30mL once a day via an IV drip. He's also on Pedialyte mixed50/50 with water, as much as he'll take 3x a day. This is all per MYvet's orders, and he also wants him on some Nutrical for the calories.Had I listened to the rescue's vet, he'd be dead by morning said myvet. He looked nearly dead by the time I GOT him to my vet. I'm beyondaggrivated. 

My poor little man. On top of being very POed, I'm so worried abouthim. The vet said at this point, he has a 50/50 shot. Anyways, he'shome with me now and he's also been officially adopted by me. If andwhen he gets better, he'll be neutered and pending a good bondingexperience, he'll be the proud husband to Merri.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2007)

I am kind of just wow. Not sure what to say.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 9, 2007)

I am kinda just aggrivated.

I kept being told that Willow had 'mushy poo' and a little bit of soft stool.

No, when I got there, Willow was caked in brown liquid all over hisbottom. I had NO idea he was this bad off, and it was such a shock tome when I finally had him with me today. I finally realized just howsick he was, and that just made ME sick to think about.

Hopefully everything the vet has him on will help and he'll start feeling better soon.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 9, 2007)

Willow pics! One of him being curious (he's finally perking up!) and one of bath time because he was so dirty.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2007)

OMG! So tiny.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 9, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> OMG! So tiny.


Yeah, he's a fluff ball. All fur.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm sure your vet has already told you this - so I really hesitate to post it but I will.

It is my understanding that coccidia is pretty contagious. I'm surehe's probably in a different room than your other rabbits but I justthought I'd point that out. (I'd be more worried about that than aboutwry neck).

A breeder friend did a co-breeding with someone else for pick of thelitter. Well...when she brought the pick of the litter home - he turnedout to have cocci....she was treating him with meds and pushing foodand fluids into him every 2 -3 hours for days. It passed on to othersin her herd (especially the younger ones) and she wound up not onlyhave to treat everyone - but also losing at least one other rabbit.

I would suggest talking to your vet about getting something to use withthe other rabbits in your house as a preventative measure. I have someCorrid here that I'm going to use to treat my herd in the next few daysjust as a preventative - especially since I'll be bringing new rabbitsin from Nationals.

Just my .02

Peg

P.S. editd to add - it cost my friend over $300 on meds totreat her herd - I want to say the meds she had to use were like $72per bottle - and the buck who brought it into the herd - didsurvive...but he almost died like 2 weeks later when he relapsed andshe fought the cocci with him for 2 months or so - off and on.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 9, 2007)

He's housed in my room with Merri, but theyaren't in the same cage. Both vets said, as well as online references,that they have to come in contact with the poo and ingest it to get it.(They actually said the most common form of contraction is for one topoop in the water, contaminate the water, and then the rest drink fromit and you have the entire cage of rabbits infected).

Not only that, but he was housed up against, on top of, and underseveral other rabbits for nearly a month. And none ever got sick, justhim. Because they didn't come in contact with him.

Merri's not near him, she's housed in a separate cage and I am washingmy hands and changing shirts after handling him each time.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 9, 2007)

When Charlie had coccidiosis - it was before heand Misty were really bonded, and my vet toldme that ifCharlie had coccidia, they would just asume Misty had it too because itwas so contagious if they were ever in the same play area.*shrug*

Maybe preventative measures would be safe seeing that all your bunsplay in the same area outside.. and the all mostly have compromisedimmune systems or under some kind of stress from being a rescue etc.

___________
Nadia


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Nadia for adding this - I wasn't sure asI've never had it in my herd. I know my friend is a fanatic aboutcleaning and disinfecting and when it happened to her - she wasdevestated. If there is anyone who really is careful about diseaseprevention it is her and she's taught me a lot of what I know.

However....I guess go with whatever the vets say - I know I'm no vet! 

Peg*

HoneyPot wrote: *


> When Charlie hadcoccidiosis - it was before he and Misty were really bonded, and my vettoldme that if Charlie had coccidia, they would just asumeMisty had it too because it was so contagious if they were ever in thesame play area. *shrug*
> 
> Maybe preventative measures would be safe seeing that all your bunsplay in the same area outside.. and the all mostly have compromisedimmune systems or under some kind of stress from being a rescue etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 9, 2007)

Willow's not playing outside and won't beallowed to play in the same area as the other's until his 10 days ofAlbon is up and he's cleared from the diarrhea. I'll probably getanother fecal done in 10 days to be certain.

Any area he does play in (like a sectioned off part of the kitchen)will be bleached thoroughly before any of the rabbits can play there.

I wasn't that concerned (and still not, really) about the other'sgetting it because everywhere I've read said it's only passed throughthe ingestion of infected feces. If they aren't housed together, oreating poop from him, then they can't get it, especially since it isn'tairborne either.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok well, just as a side note for you - bleach will NOT kill coccidia, you'll have to use Ammonia for disinfecting.

Good luck with your guy. 

________
Nadia


----------



## binkies (Apr 10, 2007)

Your kidding! Bleach wont? Wow that explains aLOT for me. Our rescue dogs sometimes comes in with it and ittakes FOREVER to clear up because everyone keeps passing it around. 4-5dogs at a time in one house with one food bowl and water bowl. Ithought I was cleaning. Guess not.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 10, 2007)

:threadhijacked:

 Nope, Chlorine is ineffective... you have to use Ammonia, which isfound in Lysol and some other products. I lysoled my housetop to bottom when Charlie had it because he was pooping everywhere andalthoughI was pickingit up, it exists outside theanimal and can be there for months I read somewhere.

:?

____________
Nadia


----------



## Haley (Apr 10, 2007)

It can also live in the soil, from what Iveheard. I know you said Willow wont be outside, so that is good, but Ijust thought I'd let you know in case. 

Good luck with this little guy. He sure is adorable, his face reminds me of my lucy.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 10, 2007)

No, Willow will not be outside at all. To behonest, he won't have any out of cage playtime until his Albon isfinished and he goes back in for a fecal test to make sure it's allgone.


----------

